# AQ Has to File TDY Settlements Too, Apparently



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/1...room-al-qaida-records-all-expenses-runs-like/



> TIMBUKTU, MALI –  The convoy of cars bearing the black Al Qaeda flag came at high speed, and the manager of the modest grocery store thought he was about to get robbed.
> 
> Mohamed Djitteye rushed to lock his till and cowered behind the counter. He was dumbfounded when instead, the Al Qaeda commander gently opened the grocery's glass door and asked for a pot of mustard. Then he asked for a receipt.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 2, 2014)

They were always like that. Very corporate in their operation in some ways.


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2014)

In The Looming Tower, this is covered multiple times. UBL was a bureaucrat from Day One, so much so that it caused tension within AQ.

Humanity is doomed when even terrorists are worried about paperwork...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 2, 2014)

It's interesting that the offshoot groups like AQIM and the like have kept such rigidity.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 3, 2014)

Gentlemen, this is how you defeat terrorism.  Unleash DTS on them.


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> In The Looming Tower, this is covered multiple times. UBL was a bureaucrat from Day One, so much so that it caused tension within AQ.
> 
> Humanity is doomed when even terrorists are worried about paperwork...



I actually got a step increase because I ADDED more paperwork to a process.


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2014)

lindy said:


> I actually got a step increase because I ADDED more paperwork to a process.



And people make fun of contractors...


----------



## CQB (Jan 4, 2014)

Having worked with various shades of janood in my civvy life one thing is certain. "Habibi, what are you studying?" 
"Accountancy!"
Seriously,I'm not taking the piss, but almost to a man they study the time honoured trade of bean counting. I'm not sure if they're going to apply on jihadisus.com but it seems to be an avenue they can pursue. (Y'know AQ is recruiting, they have a great family health plan. Get injured on the job your wife is set for life). 
But I digress,
No I'm just drunk.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm... I'm good at accounting and I'm job hunting...



LL


----------

